# Réinstaller app non disponible dans l'app store



## rikkorikko (23 Août 2018)

Comme de nombreuses personnes, je fais les frais de la politique d'Apple qui veut que les apps qui ne sont plus disponibles dans l'app store ne peuvent plus être réinstallées lors de la migration vers un nouveau device. Dans mon cas, je viens de changer d'iPad, et l'app Vinobook (livre de cave qui resence les bouteilles de ma cave) ne suivait pas. Je suis quand même parvenu à l'installer en glissant/déposant dans iTunes le fichier .ipa idoine present sur mon Mac de la bonne époque où l’on gérait ses app dans iTunes. J'ai donc bien l'app mais je n'ai pas la base de donnée que j'ai construite au fil du temps sur l'ancien iPad. Quelqu'un as-t-il une idée de le façon dont je pourrais migrer la base de donnée? Elle est certainement contenue dans une sauvegarde de l'ancien iPad sur mon Mac, d’autant qu’une précédente verion de l'app permettait de faire une sauvegarde/syncro avec Dropbxo. Cette fonctionalité ne marche plus mais celà sous-entend que l'on pouvait bien extraire la base de donnée de sorte que plusieurs devices soient syncro (iPhone et iPad dans mon cas). J'ai contacté le développeur mais il ne répond pas. Il répondait bien dans le passé mais je pense qu'il a jeté l'éponge vu que l'app et son site ne sont plus disponibles.

Toute idée est bienvenue. Merci à tous.

Rikko


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2018)

Bonsoir ,

Si le développeur , ne répond plus , c'est mort


----------



## marenostrum (24 Août 2018)

avec un logiciel de récupération tu peux en effet récupérer les données d'une sauvegarde. mais il faut que tu fasses avant une restauration de cette sauvegarde, extraire le fichier de ta base, et après avoir réinstaller ton app, le remettre dedans. tout ça passe par un mac maintenant.

il faut aussi trouver une alternative à ton app, vu que c'est fini pour l'avenir. regarde Filemaker GO, il peut être peut-être utile pour ce que tu veux faire. mais c'est toi qui vas construire les champs (les données) comme le fait ton app actuellement. avec les mêmes références, etc.


----------

